# Job in germany



## jobraman (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am telecommunications engineer . I have 6 years of experience in RF Engineering . I heard of Germany job seeker visa . I want to know the telecom job scenario in Germany . Also How can i get job from Germany Companies in my domain . Please guide . 

Regards,

Raman


----------

